

Are you a Violence Geek? - duncan_bayne
http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/violence_geeks.htm

======
duncan_bayne
The author also makes an interesting point about consumerism: "... 'does it
make them a consumer or a producer?' I have met electronics and computer geeks
whose skills in their fields are awe inspiring. You give these people
direction, and they will develop or build amazing things. Those people are
producers. Unfortunately, most geeks are consumers. They spend an inordinate
amount of money on their obsessions."

------
duncan_bayne
I used to be; reading this article was one of the catalysts for a serious
rethink of how I was spending my time, what I was focusing on in life, & my
state of mind in general.

